# Ketch 'Elizabeth Jane'



## Seaweed (Aug 5, 2007)

Arthur James SKINNER, seaman 'Elizabeth Jane' is listed among the WW1 names on our local war memorial. We have been told that the EJ was originally built for cod fishing off Newfoundland but, of course, with a name like that there may be more than one EJ. Any information on her role in WW1 and her loss? would be welcome (we don't know if the bioat was lost or whether AJS became a casualty but the boat survived).


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Can you give a bit more information, Seaweed? I can only see one ketch rigged vessel with the name ELIZABETH JANE - (O.N.85215), 46 tons built Rye in 1881. In WW1 she was registered at Kirkwall and owned by James S. Sutherland, Victoria Street, Stromness, Orkney & others.
Gil.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Ketch Elizabeth Jane*

Morning Seaweed,
From W.M.Benns book closing down sail There are two ketches with that name.One was lost near Inch C G station Co Cork.The other went missing N.E.Scotland.Can provide further details.
Ted


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

ELIZABETH JANE (67966), 79 tons was schooner rigged built 1875 at Connah's Quay and owned in WW1 by George M Quance, Irsha Street, Appledore.
ELIZABETH JANE (8825), 66 tons was also schooner rigged built 1855 at Arklow and owned in WW1 by John Doyle, Wicklow, Co Wicklow. Both registers closed in 1916. So the only ELIZABETH JANE that fits is the ketch rigged 89215 - and she was a 1st class fishing vessel though like many such stoutly built vessels may have been employed as 'coastal trader'. Her registry was closed in 1915.
Gil.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

From The Scotsman 3rd December 1914.

Kirkwall Vessel Posted Missing.

The following vessel, which has previously been referred to as overdue, was yesterday posted at Lloyd's as missing viz:-
The Elizabeth Jane, s.v. of Kirkwall, official No. 85215, Sutherland master, which sailed from Leith for Wick on 25th September 1914, with a cargo of oilcake, was last seen ten miles east of Pentland Skerries, 27th September 1914, and has not since been heard of.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Great response. Apart from the wrong O.N. (it is 85215) for the Kirkwall registered vessel we have all three sorted, so Seaweed which one are you interested in?
Gil.


----------



## Seaweed (Aug 5, 2007)

Many thanks for your help. Is there any way one can penetrate down to the crew lists? We have no date of death for Skinner so cannot differentiate between the vessels. Also, the ketch may not have been lost at the time he met his own end - he could have died from any other cause without the ship sinking.

Ted, if you could post a bit more detail that would be appreciated.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Could you give us the location of your local war memorial? It may help narrow things down
I can find no evidence that Arthur James Skinner was lost at sea during the period 1914-1919
The 1914 crew agreements for the ELIZABETH JANE o/n 85215 can be obtained from the British National Archive.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C2480328
Also the 1916 Crew agreements of the ELIZABETH JANE o/n 67966
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C2480525
ELIZABETH JANE 8825 had only a three man crew in 1915. none of whom was your man
As already suggested ELIZABETH JANE o/n 85215 would be the primary candidate but as you state Arthur James Skinner could have died anywhere, from wounds sustained whilst onboard, perhaps?

Roger


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Ketch Elizabeth Jane*

Morning,basically the same info as above;
E Jane ON 67966 owned by three people in Bideford on the 64th system.29.09.1916 sailed from Cardiff,with coal for Cork,wrecked abt 2miles west of Inch C. Guard Station. 3 crew drowned.

E Jane ON 85215 owned by S Sutherland,Stromness.sailed Leith 27.09.1914 for Wick with coal,sighted in the Pentland Skerries,went missing with her crew of 2.
There is a schooner Elizabeth Jane ON 8825,sailed Cardiff 27.09.1915
with coal for Waterford,foundered abt a half mile off Mumbles Head,crew of 3 drowned.
Hope this helps Ted.


----------



## Seaweed (Aug 5, 2007)

ted nutt said:


> Morning,basically the same info as above;
> E Jane ON 67966 owned by three people in Bideford on the 64th system.29.09.1916 sailed from Cardiff,with coal for Cork,wrecked abt 2miles west of Inch C. Guard Station. 3 crew drowned.
> 
> Hope this helps Ted.


Many thanks for your and others' help. 67966 was indeed the one. Skinner's body was eventually washed ashore in Devon and buried there.


----------

